# Lets discuss Protein



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

My goto daily protein sources are eggs, ground turkey, prime rib, chicken breast.

I notice some are into ground beef, never could get into ground beef, felt like it contained alot of fat.....


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 9, 2020)

I gotta say FD, this is not the direction I expected this thread to go when I read the title.


My daily sources are ground turkey, beans, eggs and a protein for dinner that usually rotates between chicken, pork and less frequently, fish. I haven't been a big red meat eater for a while now.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 9, 2020)

For ground beef you can go to your butcher and get 93/7. Not even enough fat to drain after browning it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Beans give me gas, I usually make chili without beans....



Iron1 said:


> I gotta say FD, this is not the direction I expected this thread to go when I read the title.
> 
> 
> My daily sources are ground turkey, beans, eggs and a protein for dinner that usually rotates between chicken, pork and less frequently, fish. I haven't been a big red meat eater for a while now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Just not a fan of ground beef at any % of bodyfat.  Maybe because its so cheap I avoid it....



creekrat said:


> For ground beef you can go to your butcher and get 93/7. Not even enough fat to drain after browning it.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 9, 2020)

My big ones are eggs, beef and chicken. Hoping to have the wife’s chicken coop going by the end of summer for some laying hens


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2020)

Walmart has some guilt free, dry AF 96/4 ground beef I use to make burger that I put in a low carb tortilla and drown with sugar free ketchup.

Other sources are eggs, the occasional protein bar when I need something convenient, turkey, and salmon.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

I always eat fish when I go out to dinner, usually sea bass....I make pork chops once in awhile.....




Iron1 said:


> I gotta say FD, this is not the direction I expected this thread to go when I read the title.
> 
> 
> My daily sources are ground turkey, beans, eggs and a protein for dinner that usually rotates between chicken, pork and less frequently, fish. I haven't been a big red meat eater for a while now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Ketchup is bland for me, need more heat....  I usually put Open Pit ( also Hollys nickname) on my burgers....



dk8594 said:


> Walmart has some guilt free, dry AF 96/4 ground beef I use to make burger that I put in a low carb tortilla and drown with sugar free ketchup.
> 
> Other sources are eggs, the occasional protein bar when I need something convenient, turkey, and salmon.


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 9, 2020)

I am still old school and cheap..24 egg whites a day plus chicken breast. Ground beef I am just going to eat the whole 1lb first meal so it is never worth it for me to get.

sriracha on everything of course!


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 9, 2020)

Steak get some decent cuts at Costco. Chicken breast, not as much now a days. Ground beef/turkey. Salmon. I get shakes in here and there if I’m craving sweets or on the go.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

The roasted chickens are big and pretty cheap at Costco, I grab 2 of them for the week....



Uncle manny said:


> Steak get some decent cuts at Costco. Chicken breast, not as much now a days. Ground beef/turkey. Salmon. I get shakes in here and there if I’m craving sweets or on the go.


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2020)

Eggs and chicken sausage every morning.

My staples are chicken breasts and thighs, ground beef and boneless short ribs, pork sirloin and baby back ribs, salmon, cod, and sardines, milk, string cheese and cottage cheese, and beef liver.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 9, 2020)

Hmmmm.......funny you didn't mention your most common source of protein FD.......

Personally I use primarily:
Eggs
Chicken
Eggs
Chicken

In all fairness I'm grilling shrimp tonight with salmon later this week and I like variety in my diet.  

On a side note, if anyone wants some amazing fish recipes, hit up Snake.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Sardines and Spam are 2 things that have never entered my mouf....And never will....



CJ275 said:


> Eggs and chicken sausage every morning.
> 
> My staples are chicken breasts and thighs, ground beef and boneless short ribs, pork sirloin and baby back ribs, salmon, cod, and sardines, milk, string cheese and cottage cheese, and beef liver.


----------



## TexasAce (Nov 9, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> On a side note, if anyone wants some amazing fish recipes, hit up Snake.



"Use some trout but any fish will do. Put the fish in a plastic bad with  Bay seasoning. Add some pepper and garlic. Place in the refrigerator for  2 days on an oak cutting board. Remove after 2 days, heat grill to 350  degrees. Place cutting board on grill and throw out the fish"

Snake's secret  fish recipe!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Y 2 days?????



TexasAce said:


> "Use some trout but any fish will do. Put the fish in a plastic bad with  Bay seasoning. Add some pepper and garlic. Place in the refrigerator for  2 days on an oak cutting board. Remove after 2 days, heat grill to 350  degrees. Place cutting board on grill and throw out the fish"
> 
> Snake's secret  fish recipe!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 9, 2020)

TexasAce said:


> "Use some trout but any fish will do. Put the fish in a plastic bad with  Bay seasoning. Add some pepper and garlic. Place in the refrigerator for  2 days on an oak cutting board. Remove after 2 days, heat grill to 350  degrees. Place cutting board on grill and throw out the fish"
> 
> Snake's secret  fish recipe!


That's super secret squirrel level intel, how did you get that?!?!?!?!?!!!?!?!?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 9, 2020)

I hear what you're saying about not preferring ground beef, and, let's face it, prime rib is ****ing delicious, but if your primary concern is fat content, prime rib is on the higher end of the scale in fat content.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh I know the fat content with Prime Rib is higher, but there is a reason a pound of Prime rib is 12 times more than the cost of ground beef.....




Blusoul24 said:


> I hear what you're saying about not preferring ground beef, and, let's face it, prime rib is ****ing delicious, but if your primary concern is fat content, prime rib is on the higher end of the scale in fat content.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2020)

My protein sources are eggs, chicken, fish, ground beef, turkey breast, whey, tri tip,  Greek yogurt.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

For those who prefer ground beef, what do u mix it with?  For instance I mix my ground turkey with rice or riced cauliflower.....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 9, 2020)

Chicken and turkey breast for me. I eat eggs occasionally but the amount of eggs that I eat and the amount of fat in them keeps me away from them for the most part.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2020)

Eggs, 90/10 ground beef, steak, greek yogurt, occasional whey shake, chicken, pork chops, ham and turkey breast. Probably have fish once or twice a month. I hate salmon.

I feel like I've eaten so much chicken the last 20 years I can barely stomach it anymore. I probably have chicken 3-4 times a week now instead of 2x a day.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh the add-on to your ground beef post, even it 93/7 there's still too much fat for me at 16 g of fat per 8 oz.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> For those who prefer ground beef, what do u mix it with?  For instance I mix my ground turkey with rice or riced cauliflower.....



Ground beef and pasta. Mix in some onions, garlic, mushrooms and of course topped with pasta sauce.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Nov 9, 2020)

eggs, chicken, beef(usually filet mignon), and salmon


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> For those who prefer ground beef, what do u mix it with?  For instance I mix my ground turkey with rice or riced cauliflower.....



Same and will add some veggies and seasoning. Anything from taco seasoning to a little BBQ. Just enough to give it a little flavor. You can really put anything on it.

I do the same with cubed chicken, or ground turkey.

I like making "medley's" in tupperware and heating them up for meals in between breakfast and dinner that my hideous wife makes nightly.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2020)

Chicken in the Instant Pot has become my go-to protein source for most hot meals. When I'm cutting up a bit, its chicken breasts and when I'm less worried at staying very lean I'll mix breasts and thighs. I might mix in some lean ground beef or ground turkey once in a while just to keep things fresh, but if ye know the 1st thing about spices that Instant Pot can turn a boring dry chicken breast into something ye actually want to eat.

Eggs and greek yogurt in the morning, some steel cut oats ahead of either a physically demanding day on the job site or a heavy workout.

Kefir too is a great protein source thats not as commonly seen in the US but is very popular in Europe.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

I eat 6 eggs for a meal, 5 with the whites only and 1 full egg.....Cuts down on the fat.....




BigSwolePump said:


> Chicken and turkey breast for me. I eat eggs occasionally but the amount of eggs that I eat and the amount of fat in them keeps me away from them for the most part.


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> For those who prefer ground beef, what do u mix it with?  For instance I mix my ground turkey with rice or riced cauliflower.....



I use rice cooked in bone broth. I'll add butter if I need extra calories. 

Wifey also makes Shepherd's Pie, it's dinner tonight actually. So that's beef, mashed potatoes, corn, and whatever else she feels like tossing in. 

Taco Night too, so all the goodness that comes along with that, avocado, rice, seasoning and sauce, fresh cilantro, tomatoes.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Sounds salty....I never add any salt to my food, only non salt seasonings.....I assume the bone broth is full of salt....



CJ275 said:


> I use rice cooked in bone broth. I'll add butter if I need extra calories.
> 
> Wifey also makes Shepherd's Pie, it's dinner tonight actually. So that's beef, mashed potatoes, corn, and whatever else she feels like tossing in.
> 
> Taco Night too, so all the goodness that comes along with that, avocado, rice, seasoning and sauce, fresh cilantro, tomatoes.


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Sounds salty....I never add any salt to my food, only non salt seasonings.....I assume the bone broth is full of salt....



Yeah, just looked. 570mg of sodium per cup of broth.

Doesn't taste overly salty though.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Broth or Stock I usually go for the no sodium versions....




CJ275 said:


> Yeah, just looked. 570mg of sodium per cup of broth.
> 
> Doesn't taste overly salty though.


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 9, 2020)

I mostly eat chicken out of a slow cooker. Always shred it when it’s done. It’s just really convenient to be able to cook up 8pounds or so while I’m sleeping and have a big batch ready to go.

I still try to get some amount of beef in. Aldi here always had 96/4 ground beef for a really good price. So I’ll either have that with some rice and olive oil for extra healthy fats or lately I’ll do skirt steak with a side of diced potatoes. 

I keep a lot of fish in the freezer for days when my cooked chicken runs out. 

egg whites only when I’m dieting as egg whites and veggies is a lot of food volume.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Eggs and chicken sausage every morning.
> 
> My staples are chicken breasts and thighs, ground beef and boneless short ribs, pork sirloin and baby back ribs, salmon, cod, and sardines, milk, string cheese and cottage cheese, and beef liver.



How do you cook your boneless short ribs?


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 9, 2020)

Ground turkey, cod, egg whites, whey.  The pelmini I eat has chicken and beef in it.  Buy about 25 lbs of ground turkey at a time at Costco and I get 10 lb boxes of 4 or 6 oz cod lions ordered in for me at our grocery store.


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> How do you cook your boneless short ribs?



I coat them in a cajun spice rub, sizzle them up in a cast iron pan with a little EVOO. 

When I'm looking for some comfort food, I'll grab a halfway decent looking mac&cheese, and mix some cubed short rib in with it, including the drained fat. :32 (16):


----------



## bigdog (Nov 9, 2020)

Eggs, chicken and beef for me. I do fish occasionally. I like jasmine rice with ground beef and spinach or squash. I do 96% ground beef i get from a butcher shop.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been smoking a turkey about once a week
Sirloin and ground beef and eggs...sometimes chicken


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

That sounds great, why do u only offer me a grilled cheese sandwich when I stop bi?



CJ275 said:


> I coat them in a cajun spice rub, sizzle them up in a cast iron pan with a little EVOO.
> 
> When I'm looking for some comfort food, I'll grab a halfway decent looking mac&cheese, and mix some cubed short rib in with it, including the drained fat. :32 (16):


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I coat them in a cajun spice rub, sizzle them up in a cast iron pan with a little EVOO.
> 
> When I'm looking for some comfort food, I'll grab a halfway decent looking mac&cheese, and mix some cubed short rib in with it, including the drained fat. :32 (16):



I always thought beef short ribs needed to be slow cooked for tenderness. I’ll have to try that. Thanks


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> I always thought beef short ribs needed to be slow cooked for tenderness. I’ll have to try that. Thanks



I also found that for juicy burgers, I cut the short rib into dice sized pieces, put them in the freezer until they just start to stiffen up, then grind them up in a Ninja.

You can even cook them to well done, and juice is still dripping out of them. It's what I do since the kids are little pain in the asses that won't eat burgers if they're pink inside.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 9, 2020)

How much stick am I gonna get for mentioning cottage cheese and curd?..:32 (20):
Great way to add protein for breakfast or snack, imo... 
Polish version has a little single cream in it too, tastes amazeballs.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> How much stick am I gonna get for mentioning cottage cheese and curd?..:32 (20):
> Great way to add protein for breakfast or snack, imo...
> Polish version has a little single cream in it too, tastes amazeballs.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 9, 2020)

Chicken, eggs!
When eating red meat,
Usually bison and venison! I have bought London Broils when on sale & grind my own ground super lean beef!!


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 9, 2020)

Steak, lean ground beef, turkey, chicken. My go tos


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 9, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> How much stick am I gonna get for mentioning cottage cheese and curd?..:32 (20):
> Great way to add protein for breakfast or snack, imo...
> Polish version has a little single cream in it too, tastes amazeballs.



I love me some cottage cheese! With a little salt and pepper or throw some fruit in it, good stuff


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 9, 2020)

Eggs, chicken in instant pot, whey, Greek yogurt. Cottage cheese, turkey sausage, turkey bacon. ground venison, Steak. . I buy a lot of the Pure Protein bars cuz they are cheap and easy. 

I rarely buy ground beef cuz I always got a freezer full of venison.


----------



## Silk (Nov 10, 2020)

Crock pot chicken breast in frank's original hot sauce. Its too easy.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 10, 2020)

Silk said:


> Crock pot chicken breast in frank's original hot sauce. Its too easy.



I put that shit on everything.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 10, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I also found that for juicy burgers, I cut the short rib into dice sized pieces, put them in the freezer until they just start to stiffen up, then grind them up in a Ninja.
> 
> You can even cook them to well done, and juice is still dripping out of them. It's what I do since the kids are little pain in the asses that won't eat burgers if they're pink inside.



That sounds delicious. I’ll be getting me some short ribs this week


----------



## j2048b (Nov 10, 2020)

chicken, chilli (meat and beans), cottage cheese, yogurt, string cheese, eggs (gets old tho), protein powder mix of casein and isolate whey, burgers, ribs, pb & honey samiches, turkey samiches with swiss, etc etc


----------



## DOOM (Nov 10, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> I love me some cottage cheese! With a little salt and pepper or throw some fruit in it, good stuff


You should try blending cottage cheese with peanut butter and chocolate protein powder.

Its like chocolate peanut butter cheesecake pudding.


----------



## white ape (Nov 10, 2020)

DOOM said:


> You should try blending cottage cheese with peanut butter and chocolate protein powder.
> 
> Its like chocolate peanut butter cheesecake pudding.



that sounds pretty dang good.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 10, 2020)

DOOM said:


> You should try blending cottage cheese with peanut butter and chocolate protein powder.
> 
> Its like chocolate peanut butter cheesecake pudding.



I wouldn’t have thought of that in a million years. I can’t wait to try it now


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 10, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> I love me some cottage cheese! With a little salt and pepper or throw some fruit in it, good stuff



Cottage cheese is a great source, 
Never been able to eat it though!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Nov 10, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Oh I know the fat content with Prime Rib is higher, but there is a reason a pound of Prime rib is 12 times more than the cost of ground beef.....


. With the covid supply lines a lot of farmers are selling prime cuts locally. At a small town grocery store I got t-bone steak for the price of ground beef.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 10, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> I wouldn’t have thought of that in a million years. I can’t wait to try it now



Can also add cottage cheese(grind with a wooden spoon) to protein cheesecake, adds better texture and makes the protein powder taste better imo(otherwise i find i can taste the sweetener a bit too much once its baked)


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 10, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


>



If you can eat raw meat you can surely handle some cottage cheese, otherwise wheres ya balls?!


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 10, 2020)

I ate so much cottage cheese as a teenager it makes me sick to even think about it.  If I want whey I will just buy whey. Ya'll can have the curds.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 10, 2020)

dreamscraper said:


> I ate so much cottage cheese as a teenager it makes me sick to even think about it.  If I want whey I will just buy whey. Ya'll can have the curds.



Was cottage cheese your teenagers version of whey? I was being fed two blocks(200g x2) of low fat curd by my powerlifting trainer from the age of 15 lol. One pack before and one after every workout lol.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 10, 2020)

I dont cook too well so here's what I do

https://healthymealsdirect.com/default.aspx


----------



## creekrat (Nov 10, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I eat 6 eggs for a meal, 5 with the whites only and 1 full egg.....Cuts down on the fat.....



We do the same FD.


----------



## Trump (Nov 10, 2020)

2 whole chickens roasted and shredded, rib eye, salmon, ground beef for chilli and flavoured quark. 1 scoop of whey in my oats


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 10, 2020)

I was eating a ton of eggs for while, like seven per day some scrambled and some boiled.  Then two labs ago my cholesterol was a little high.  I switched to 100% liquid egg whites and it was better last time.  

I do a cup of those in the morning, 2 scoops of whey, then boneless skinless chicken breast the rest of the day Monday-Friday.

On the weekends we mix it up.  We'll do steaks, NY strip usually, salmon, pork loin, pot roast, we eat a ton of shrimp at my place as well.


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 10, 2020)

Those scrambled egg whites taste like shit by the way.  Well, actually shit probably has more flavor. I put Texas Pete on them to get them down.


----------



## DOOM (Nov 10, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Those scrambled egg whites taste like shit by the way.  Well, actually shit probably has more flavor. I put Texas Pete on them to get them down.



I am a vegetarian so eggs are one of my main protein sources. I eat this meal twice a day.

I eat 3 whole eggs + 1 cup of whites with plant based sausage. “I don’t wanna hear it!”cheese and 6 yellow corn tortillas w/ sambal hot sauce!

Each meal is ruffly 1000 cals, 85g protein, 45g fat ONLY 50g carbs


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 10, 2020)

Who is this Pete guy from Texas?



DEADlifter said:


> Those scrambled egg whites taste like shit by the way.  Well, actually shit probably has more flavor. I put Texas Pete on them to get them down.


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 10, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Who is this Pete guy from Texas?



He's a little cowboy that wears red chaps- assless of course.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2020)

I had a popeye's chicken sandwich today...might be my new favorite way to eat chicken!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 10, 2020)

Shake Shack has a better chicken sammich



DieYoungStrong said:


> I had a popeye's chicken sandwich today...might be my new favorite way to eat chicken!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Shake Shack has a better chicken sammich



Your house is built on lies my friend.

Popeyes has the best chicken sammich, chic-fil-A has the best combo with waffle fries and a shake, and shake shack is only good if there's not a chic-fil-A or Popeyes around haha


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 10, 2020)

When I'm really hungry I go to a local Thai place and get chicken fried rice with a side of chicken satay and peanut sauce.  

Hmmm...I may get that tonight.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 11, 2020)

I don’t eat a lot of chicken anymore. Always seems to get dry fast. Unless it’s a rotisserie chicken from the store.  

We have a butcher lass then half a mile from the house so I’m a big red meat eater. I don’t mind the fattier cuts like ribeye or prime rib as it’s usually the right Amount of fat for my macros. I eat a lot of ground beef. My butcher has it prettt lean. Don’t even need to drain it when it cooks.  I will miss mine HK with some onion or rice sometimes. Sometimes throw a little black beans in there. Shredded cheese and avocado.  I like me some ducking tacos too. 

I also eat a lot of eggs and egg whites. I drink a glass of egg whites every morning for breakfast.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 11, 2020)

Eggs, chicken, beef, cheese, sausage, milk (cashew & almond).  I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 11, 2020)

Trump said:


> 2 whole chickens roasted and shredded, rib eye, salmon, ground beef for chilli and flavoured quark. 1 scoop of whey in my oats


Lots of salmon, and steelhead, always with a steak. Prime rib is great, but probably most for the french dips afterwards. Fukin shit ton of eggs, to lazy to remove the yolks. Remove a few days off my life per yolk I guess.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2020)

Lots of beef, chicken, some pork. Bit of turkey. I'll have a protein bar and some whey. I find wraps with 12g of protein in them, helps me sneak a little more in. 

I dont eat eggs or fish. They smell horrible and taste even worse.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 11, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Was cottage cheese your teenagers version of whey? I was being fed two blocks(200g x2) of low fat curd by my powerlifting trainer from the age of 15 lol. One pack before and one after every workout lol.



Cottage cheese is a secret weapon for gaining mass. I went To Fork Union Military Academy In VA my sophomore year. Only one summer of weight training under my belt we had a weight room built for college athletes. The post graduate players all had ride's to go play ball the following year, the larger of the gentlemen would eat 3 bowls of cottage cheese with strawberry yogurt every meal. I began to like it after awhile.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 11, 2020)

3 meals a day of cottage cheese?




grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Cottage cheese is a secret weapon for gaining mass. I went To Fork Union Military Academy In VA my sophomore year. Only one summer of weight training under my belt we had a weight room built for college athletes. The post graduate players all had ride's to go play ball the following year, the larger of the gentlemen would eat 3 bowls of cottage cheese with strawberry yogurt every meal. I began to like it after awhile.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 11, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Lots of salmon, and steelhead, always with a steak. Prime rib is great, but probably most for the french dips afterwards. Fukin shit ton of eggs, to lazy to remove the yolks. Remove a few days off my life per yolk I guess.



Why would eating yolks take days off your life?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 11, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> Why would eating yolks take days off your life?


He was semi-kidding as they are the most unhealthy (fat) part of the egg.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 11, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> He was semi-kidding as they are the most unhealthy (fat) part of the egg.



Oh gotcha. I didn’t know if there was actually something bad linked to the yolks other than just fat. Is it a worse fat than other fats


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2020)

Egg yolks are loaded with nutrients. If I had to choose, I'd toss the whites.


----------



## white ape (Nov 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Egg yolks are loaded with nutrients. If I had to choose, I'd toss the whites.




agreed. Saying that the yolk is unhealthy is a throw back to false science of the 90’s


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

The fat on meats is healthy fat. Ribeye Steak is my favorite. It is extremely tender due to the fat marbling. Rarely get to eat them though due to cost. Ground beef from a grocery store is not all that healthy. But there is ground chuck, ground round, and ground sirloin. Beef...it's what's for dinner.

One extra-large egg contains 6 grams of fat. Sometimes people do egg whites only, but the yolk is loaded with important vitamins and minerals like selenium and choline. As far as cholesterol in egg yolks, the latest research found that egg yolks do not impact cholesterol levels in a significant way.

I tried to get you guys to watch the keto documentaries. Lots of great food knowlege in them. 

No need to be on a keto diet to reap the benefits of the knowledge. I still eat healthy carbs.

Fat: A Documentary (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8439204/

Fat Fiction (2020)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11055922/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Egg yolks are loaded with nutrients. If I had to choose, I'd toss the whites.



Yes, this ^^^ I eat whole eggs, 6 at a clip, put heavy cream in my morning coffee and use loads of grass-fed butter (and eat meat). All good fats. My cholesterol etc is perfect.

Of course, I also eat a fairly clean diet too.


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> The fat on meats is healthy fat. Ribeye Steak is my favorite. It is extremely tender due to the fat marbling. Rarely get to eat them though due to cost. Ground beef from a grocery store is not all that healthy.
> 
> _0



Fatty cuts of steak: healthy fat

Ground fatty beef: bad for you. 

Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> The fat on meats is healthy fat. Ribeye Steak is my favorite. It is extremely tender due to the fat marbling. Rarely get to eat them though due to cost. Ground beef from a grocery store is not all that healthy. But there is ground chuck, ground round, and ground sirloin. Beef...it's what's for dinner.
> 
> One extra-large egg contains 6 grams of fat. Sometimes people do egg whites only, but the yolk is loaded with important vitamins and minerals like selenium and choline. As far as cholesterol in egg yolks, the latest research found that egg yolks do not impact cholesterol levels in a significant way.
> 
> ...



Way too many people are Fat-phobic. I even had a friend once who legit one time bought a big bag of Skittles for a snack, because it said Fat Free Food on the packaging, and she didn't want to get fat. :32 (6):

Ketogenic diets are still stoo-pit though. :32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Fatty cuts of steak: healthy fat
> 
> Ground fatty beef: bad for you.
> 
> Can you explain what you mean?



I did not say ground fatty beef is bad for you. I said ground beef from the grocery store is not very healthy. The cows are injected with all kinds of crap. Better to buy ground beef from a butcher. Unless you are buying grass fed hormone free beef. Eggs are better farm fresh. Chicken from a butcher is usually healthier than frozen chicken breasts from a grocery store. The closer you can get to natural food the better off you are.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 12, 2020)

Rgiles227 said:


> Oh gotcha. I didn’t know if there was actually something bad linked to the yolks other than just fat. Is it a worse fat than other fats


Haha, yeah, It's the yolk conspiracy that you, and literally no one else has ever heard of. I saw the "Coffin Nail Egg Yolk" story in the National Enquirer and I'm a believer.    jk


----------



## TODAY (Nov 12, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> The fat on meats is healthy fat. Ribeye Steak is my favorite. It is extremely tender due to the fat marbling. Rarely get to eat them though due to cost. Ground beef from a grocery store is not all that healthy. But there is ground chuck, ground round, and ground sirloin. Beef...it's what's for dinner.
> 
> One extra-large egg contains 6 grams of fat. Sometimes people do egg whites only, but the yolk is loaded with important vitamins and minerals like selenium and choline. As far as cholesterol in egg yolks, the latest research found that egg yolks do not impact cholesterol levels in a significant way.
> 
> ...


Not to be a contrarian dickbag, but I'd urge you to branch out from propaganda films as your primary source of nutritional science information.


----------



## white ape (Nov 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Way too many people are Fat-phobic. I even had a friend once who legit one time bought a big bag of Skittles for a snack, because it said Fat Free Food on the packaging, and she didn't want to get fat. :32 (6):
> 
> Ketogenic diets are still stoo-pit though. :32 (17)::32 (20):



Keto builds the best bodies though.....


----------



## white ape (Nov 12, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Not to be a contrarian dickbag, but I'd urge you to branch out from propaganda films as your primary source of nutritional science information.



you saying I shouldn’t take Game Changers as the gospel? Haha

what about Forks Over Knives? Those firefighters are real


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2020)

white ape said:


> you saying I shouldn’t take Game Changers as the gospel? Haha
> 
> what about Forks Over Knives? Those firefighters are real



Isn't that the one that says eggs are worse for you than cigarettes? :32 (18):

I've watched so many of them, I get them mixed up. The ol' lady hates watching them with me, I pick them apart.


----------



## white ape (Nov 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Isn't that the one that says eggs are worse for you than cigarettes? :32 (18):
> 
> I've watched so many of them, I get them mixed up. The ol' lady hates watching them with me, I pick them apart.



each time I watch one I lose some IQ points and go vegan for two days. It’s a real problem


----------



## German89 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Fatty cuts of steak: healthy fat
> 
> Ground fatty beef: bad for you.
> 
> Can you explain what you mean?



I eat ground beef every day... is that why I'm still fat?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 12, 2020)

Y and how do u prepare it?


German89 said:


> I eat ground beef every day... is that why I'm still fat?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Not to be a contrarian dickbag, but I'd urge you to branch out from propaganda films as your primary source of nutritional science information.



Who says they are propaganda films? Who says they are my primary source? I read a ton of stuff on nutrition constantly.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 12, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Not to be a contrarian dickbag, but I'd urge you to branch out from propaganda films as your primary source of nutritional science information.


Dickbag.  


Sheesh.












:32 (18):


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 12, 2020)

Eggs taste good. Couple-four-five eggs over easy and a couple toasted slices of Dave's Good Bread and I'm set fer breakfast.

Them runny yolks over toast...mmmm...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 12, 2020)

I was made fun of by German when I promoted Daves Bread....I make peanut butter and jelly sandwiches with Daves Bread




NbleSavage said:


> Eggs taste good. Couple-four-five eggs over easy and a couple toasted slices of Dave's Good Bread and I'm set fer breakfast.
> 
> Them runny yolks over toast...mmmm...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 12, 2020)

Dave's bread is awesome! For some reason the seed bread makes me fart like crazy though. I stay away from that one lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

Dave's Killer Bread?


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Dave's Killer Bread?



You don’t know about The Bread? 

食べないと行けない！

Put it on your grocery list. Now your gains can begin.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Dave's Killer Bread?



It will change yer world view. Getcha' some.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2020)

Needed to add 'nother find, was new fer me at least. I like to keep a stash of quick protein in the freezer and I've run 'round these Trident Salmon Burgers at Costco recently.

Suffice to say, if yer in need of a burger fix but yer macros won't allow Five Guys or In & Out, these little beauties pack 20 grams of protein a pop in just 170 calories.

Ye can pop 'em in a toaster oven, grill 'em or fry 'em up. So easy a caveman like me can do it. Brioche bun, bit of hot sauce and yer good to go.


----------



## johnnyair305 (Nov 16, 2020)

Fish chicken Buffalo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2020)

I hear semen is a great source for protein


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 16, 2020)

Had bbq ostrich kabobs
Today! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 17, 2020)

I get nonfat plain greek yogurt lately, I put it (1.25 cups) in a bowl, I add nature valley protein granola on top (2oz), I squeeze about a tablespoon or so of strawberry nestle quick on top (the liquid kind).

BOOM! 38g protein, healthy dessert

Or you can replace the nestle quick with honey if you really wanna be a tight ass.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I get nonfat plain greek yogurt lately, I put it (1.25 cups) in a bowl, I add nature valley protein granola on top (2oz), I squeeze about a tablespoon or so of strawberry nestle quick on top (the liquid kind).
> 
> BOOM! 38g protein, healthy dessert
> 
> Or you can replace the nestle quick with honey if you really wanna be a tight ass.



I’ve thrown granola in my yogurt a bunch but the nestle sounds like a whole new level! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trump (Nov 19, 2020)

I do this but with a scoop of whey instead of the nestle




CohibaRobusto said:


> I get nonfat plain greek yogurt lately, I put it (1.25 cups) in a bowl, I add nature valley protein granola on top (2oz), I squeeze about a tablespoon or so of strawberry nestle quick on top (the liquid kind).
> 
> BOOM! 38g protein, healthy dessert
> 
> Or you can replace the nestle quick with honey if you really wanna be a tight ass.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> I do this but with a scoop of whey instead of the nestle



What kind / flavor of whey?

I think that protein granola I use has some whey mixed in somehow. I'm not sure how they make it have extra protein.


----------



## Trump (Nov 19, 2020)

Myprotein whey isolate chocolate brownie or strawberries and cream



CohibaRobusto said:


> What kind / flavor of whey?
> 
> I think that protein granola I use has some whey mixed in somehow. I'm not sure how they make it have extra protein.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What kind / flavor of whey?
> 
> I think that protein granola I use has some whey mixed in somehow. I'm not sure how they make it have extra protein.


Most likely some bull semen.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 19, 2020)

Non-fat greek yogurt makes a fine protein-centric sour cream substitute as well. 

Been grilling steak fajitas when I've the chance the past few weeks, bit of hot sauce and some greek yogurt to top 'em off. 

Extra 20 grams or so of casein protein in the mix.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 19, 2020)

I eat the Triple Zero Greek yogurt, I like the vanilla and am trying out the cherry and strawberry.



NbleSavage said:


> Non-fat greek yogurt makes a fine protein-centric sour cream substitute as well.
> 
> Been grilling steak fajitas when I've the chance the past few weeks, bit of hot sauce and some greek yogurt to top 'em off.
> 
> Extra 20 grams or so of casein protein in the mix.


----------



## Rgiles227 (Nov 19, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I eat the Triple Zero Greek yogurt, I like the vanilla and am trying out the cherry and strawberry.



I get those too, I love all the flavors but tend to just get the big tubs of vanilla for a better deal than all the individual cups but they are all good think.


----------

